# in need of a little help



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

those of you that know me know i don't ever ask for much. what i am searching for is where i can can get the sponge prefilters for HOB or even the stand alone sponge filters that suction cup to the glass. also looking for a good ammount of hornwort and a place to buy shrimp food instead of useing just what is in the tank and frog bites. i would like to know if there is anywhere locally that has theese things or anyone that might have some i can inexpensively purchase them from being as things are tough for everyone right now i know.

Thankx in advance
Jason


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Hikari makes a pellet for shrimps. Petco carries it I think ... might be wrong.

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=20453


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

might try given David at aquaticwonderland in arlington a call for the pre made sponge filters... think he sells them or Mike at usa aquariums in Plano. what about the fluval edge filter petsmart sells those. would those fit over a power filter?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

At Petsmart, you can get Fluval Edge PreFilter Sponge for $2.50. Just slide it over your intake of your HOB.

The food I feed my shrimp is Pleco Algae Wafers. I like the Aqueon brand because they don't cloud up the water like some. They do love fresh hair algae from other tanks.


----------

